# Canon ST-E3-RT help/question



## SPL (Oct 10, 2013)

So, I have a Canon 600EX-RT and a Canon ST-E3-RT. I have to say these are great and have had a lot of fun getting into off camera flash. But,…I would like to expand to 2 or 3 more flashes. Does the ST-E3-RT work with any Yongnuo flashes or does anyone think this may come around in the near future,..or am I going to have to get more 600s (ouch,..$$$!)


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 10, 2013)

SPL said:


> So, I have a Canon 600EX-RT and a Canon ST-E3-RT. I have to say these are great and have had a lot of fun getting into off camera flash. But,…I would like to expand to 2 or 3 more flashes. Does the ST-E3-RT work with any Yongnuo flashes or does anyone think this may come around in the near future,..or am I going to have to get more 600s (ouch,..$$$!)



Wait for a sale or cash back and get another 600-EX-RT, Yongnuo are supposed to be coming to market with a YN-600-EX-RT that is compatible, but it won't be cheap and there are no guarantees for future compatibility even if it does offer USB firmware upgrade capability.


----------



## Dianoda (Oct 10, 2013)

SPL said:


> So, I have a Canon 600EX-RT and a Canon ST-E3-RT. I have to say these are great and have had a lot of fun getting into off camera flash. But,…I would like to expand to 2 or 3 more flashes. Does the ST-E3-RT work with any Yongnuo flashes or does anyone think this may come around in the near future,..or am I going to have to get more 600s (ouch,..$$$!)



I don't know much about the prospects of compatibility w/ future yougnuo flashes, but as far as buying more 600-EXRTs goes - if you are patient/internet savvy, the cheapest option would be to buy them refurbished from the Canon direct online store when they put refurbs on sale. I bought all of my 600's for a little less than $400 each ($373 before tax w/ free shipping) using a page monitor plug-in for chrome browser to monitor in-stock/out-of-stock status during sales (the app checks for changes in the web page every couple of minutes and I get a notification if a change is detected - so I pretty much know immediately if an item I am interested in comes back in stock or goes on sale). I'll probably regret giving away my secret, but... screw it, I have pretty much all the gear already.


----------

